# JUST ARRIVED! 2011 Anonimo Marlin Bronze Watch Model #7001-bnz-grn-dial



## abouttime (Jul 16, 2008)

We are told that this will be the only one we get they are so limited!

Its a real beauty! I dont know if I should wear it or make love to it?? ;-)

 *Anonimo Marlin Bronze Watch* *
Model #7001-bnz-grn-dial

* *Movement Automatic, caliber Anonimo 01.0 on base SELLITA SW200 with rotor manufactured upon Anonimo specifications; 21 jewels, colimaçon finish, adjusted 4 positions, 28.800 A/h. Power reserve about 40 hours. Functions Hours, minutes, central seconds; date window. Watch Case Sand-blasted and satinated special bronze alloy. Dimensions: maximum length mm 55.50, maximum diameter crown included mm 52.50, nominal diameter mm 46.50, maximum thickness mm 15.50; wrist strap 24.00/20.00 mm. Monobloc construction in which a sole element works as central part of the case (carrure) and back cover, closed by one bezel on the upper side. Bezel closing is ensured by tie rods and five external stainless steel Thorx screws. Great dimension screw locked stainless steel crown at h. 4 for comfortable hold. Automatic helium expulsion valve at h. 10 to be used in pressurized hyperbaric chambers in overpressure conditions. Extra thick domed sapphire crystal. Wrist strap is provided with hexagon-headed security screws and one lower screw with shaped head. This last screw allow the access for the release of the widing stem; a specific tool is required to unscrew it. Water Resistance 150 ATM Dial Oversized and extra thick dial with hour indexes treated with luminous coating for superior day/night readability. Hands treated with luminous coating. Date window. Wriststrap Manufactured and hand finished in patented Kodiak process calfskin to allow for extended immersion in fresh and sea water (24 continuous hours). Exclusive Anonimo stainless steel buckle or stainless steel folding clasp with security push button. Anonimo Marlin Bronze Watch - model 7001-bnz Green Dial*

*Retail Price $7,700.00

*






*
*​You can view this model and all other Anonimo watches at New Genuine Anonimo Watches from About Time

Contact me at [email protected] or 949-429-4290 if you are interested in this beauty!


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Such a winning combo - beautiful!


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Love the look, hate the price--too bad Anonimo is distancing itself from its very small client base....it would be great to see them come out with some real lookers at lower prices than ever before, rather than heading in the opposite direction....nearing $8K, there are a lot of other really great options available...


----------



## abouttime (Jul 16, 2008)

I hear what you are saying about the price but have you ever looked at the fit and finish on these models? They really are HAND CRAFTED.. and this case is solid uni-construction bronze alloy.. it is the old story you get what you pay for and the higher end Anonimo watches are built with exceptional quality.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

I've owned three bronze Nimos, two 10 Anni (black and orange dials) and the Dino Zei Nautilo, (in addition to at least ten other Anonimo watches), so yes, as most members of this forum know, I have looked at, experienced, and owned (and written about) enough Anonimo watches to appreciate the workmanship that goes into their watches (check my signature!), including the new Bronze Marlin, and at the moment, I strongly believe that Anonimo is pricing themselves out of the very market they are trying to compete in--they simply do not have the customer base, nor track record, to justify the prices they are asking--they need to go through a period of very narrow profit margins before they have firmly established their market, after which they should be able to afford pricing themselves into the luxury range. We all know how much it actually costs to produce a basic watch, or at least have an idea of its relative cost--it would make more sense to offer their products closer to this cost until such a time as their watches are so popular that they actually sell out, through ADs such as yours, their limited runs, rather than languish in the aftermarket bins found on Ebay and elsewhere, where they still do not sell well at half or third their retail prices.


----------



## dcfis (Dec 6, 2008)

Agree a 1000%. Anonimo needs to really look at themselves in the marketplace. The cases are nice. What other brands and pricing does that fit into? Their movements are off the shelf and little in the way of top shelf or complications. What other brands and pricing does that fit into? Their dials fit/finish/construction are simple and lume is poor, really no expense there. What other brands and pricing does that fit into? Their name and brand cache is very limited and this shows in the secondary market place with staggering depreciation. What other brands and pricing does that fit into? Anonimo is a brand I like, a brand Ive had, a brand I would buy more of. Its overvalued by 300%. With their prices they are out of their mind to think they compete with Jaeger Navy Seals, Rolex GMTIIc, Glashutte Sports Evo, IWC Big Ingy, any many other models with in house movements, History, and solid track record of actually being worth it in the secondary market. Its insulting and sellers should be demanding Anonimo to justify itself and its pricing. Some gray dealers throw them in for pittance prices if you purchase some of the above mentioned models.



timefleas said:


> I've owned three bronze Nimos, two 10 Anni (black and orange dials) and the Dino Zei Nautilo, (in addition to at least ten other Anonimo watches), so yes, as most members of this forum know, I have looked at, experienced, and owned (and written about) enough Anonimo watches to appreciate the workmanship that goes into their watches (check my signature!), including the new Bronze Marlin, and at the moment, I strongly believe that Anonimo is pricing themselves out of the very market they are trying to compete in--they simply do not have the customer base, nor track record, to justify the prices they are asking--they need to go through a period of very narrow profit margins before they have firmly established their market, after which they should be able to afford pricing themselves into the luxury range. We all know how much it actually costs to produce a basic watch, or at least have an idea of its relative cost--it would make more sense to offer their products closer to this cost until such a time as their watches are so popular that they actually sell out, through ADs such as yours, their limited runs, rather than languish in the aftermarket bins found on Ebay and elsewhere, where they still do not sell well at half or third their retail prices.


----------



## Redsnake (Sep 12, 2007)

I LOVE the looks and styling on this one!! However, for $7,700 retail I'll never own it. If it had a superb in-house movement, superb lume and came w/some sort of brass buckle w/a couple of straps AND was more in the $4K-$5K retail price then I'd be in line to buy it.

Fantastic Cases... and I'll leave it at that. And I really like my Polluce... if it had better Lume and kept better time (gains about 30 seconds every 24/hrs) I'd wear it a lot more. Now she gets worn about 1 day every other week...


----------



## StefB (Feb 19, 2010)

We love Anonimo's superlative casework. But in today's market, that is no longer enough. With smart, subtle updates, as so many of use have been recommending, Anonimo may be able to move up the value chain. Right now though, our beloved brand is resting too much on its laurels. It's time for a bold move, like greatly simplify the line(s), improve the dials both creatively and technically, etc. I would think/hope Anonimo can easily move in this direction, as they did introduce a few, lightly updated dials and other minor enhancements this year. 

The new Marlin Bronze is a winner, but is rather uncompetitive against other choices at that retail price point, due to weak lume, no AR, standard movement, etc. So pricing has to be rationalized. Perhaps what Anonimo should do, is offer this piece for $5000 retail and give retailers less leeway on discounting. It might pressure some sellers, but I think would work well towards the brand seeking a more elite status, while also attracting new customers and broadening its customer base. At that price point, the new Marlin would be something I'd consider without pressing for a deep discount and it would much more easily attract new customers, which the brand really needs right now, and for whom a reasonable price point at the entry-mid range luxury watch is crucial.


----------

